# Can you calibrate a digital thermometer?



## rbranstner (Dec 12, 2009)

I have two wireless thermometer's and they are not calibrated at all. One is 70 degrees to hot and one is 70 degrees to cold. Am I pretty much out of luck? I don't see any options for calibration on them.


----------



## meatball (Dec 12, 2009)

The only way I know how to calibrate them is in your own head or on paper. You know how much they are off by, so you have to take that into account. I have one that is about three years old that reads 30* higher than it should. If yours has an option to calibrate it, it might help to know the brand and model type that you have. Good luck.


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 12, 2009)

Call or e-mail the manufacturer and voice your concern........perhaps they can offer you a solution or even replace the units........you will never know until you try.

Good luck,  John


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 12, 2009)

I would also call the manufacturer and tell them of your dilemma and see what they say. then if they don't do anything tell Ronp and see if he can help you. Just kidding but he has a nack for fixin things or getting them fixed.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 12, 2009)

What Model and Brand are they?


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 12, 2009)

When put them to the boil test one reads 280 degrees and the other reads 144 degrees. I am not sure of the model on them they don't have a brand name.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 12, 2009)

I feel very stupid but very happy. I had the probes switch around in the wrong unit. When I swapped them they both work great. Makes sense.


----------



## got14u (Dec 12, 2009)

happens to the best of us !


----------



## meateater (Dec 13, 2009)

Glad ya got it figured out.


----------



## tsulcoski (Dec 16, 2009)

As far as I know you can not calibrate a digital thermometer. We only use digitals wreer I work and they get tested daily in a cup of ice water, it should read 32 degrees.  If they dont test to 32 we toss them.


----------

